# MartyF81 joins the Alternate computing team



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to the teams


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey everyone! Looking forward to helping out around here!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats, welcome to the teams


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Hi and Congrats


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to the TSF family!


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats and well done.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the Team! !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Marty, welcome to the TSF-Nuthouse... Home :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to TSF {TechnoSmileyForum}


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Congratulations Marty, welcome to the TSF-Nuthouse... Home :grin:


----------



## Tech nerd (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats nicely done!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

joeten said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the teams


Welcome!



SteveThePirate said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please never use these again, they're extremely irritating to look at.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> Please never use these again, they're extremely irritating to look at.


I thought they were quite techy.:whistling::grin: You're right though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I will say congratulations in whatever way suits and this is not the place for a critique


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

-WOLF- said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Please never use these again, they're extremely irritating to look at.


You can turn them off by blocking httx://www.mysmiley.net/in your browser. You'll see them, but they won't flash. Substitute p for x in address.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

A bit harsh for poor old techno smiley, he's a running trademark i use on special occasions such as this one :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Just don't blink out on us.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratulation on joining the team, Marty! Very nicely done! :dance:


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the team. :smile:


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations & Welcome to the TSF Staff Family.

John


----------

